# Convict cichlids



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering how many convict cichlids would do well in a 20 gallon.

Thanks:smile:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would not put more than two in there and thats gonna be tight when they get full grown


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say no matter how many you put in there once you get a breeding pair unless you have tons of hiding places you will end up with One Male, One Female and a couple hundred thousand babies in a couple months. 

Instead of convicts I'd suggest any other kind of archocentrus species as you can usually can find homes for there babies and they aren't as prolific but still prolific.. Maybe a beautiful pair of Sajica.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

gotta agree with fort. once a pair goes everything else will end up dead if you cant get them out in time..


----------



## ghost716 (Jun 3, 2006)

I had a male that would kill his mate every time he mated. He went bye bye after killing a second female. They may breed like mad but I couldn't stand to see any more females suffer. Tracy


----------



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

I just got one, how can you tell if they're male or female. I'd like to get them breeding because they're nice looking fish. (sorry, i don't mean to hijack the thread either)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If combining a 20g tank, and convicts, then realistically only a pair can be kept. If they're allowed to pair themselves, then the fish won't be so aggressive to each other. Mine where never aggressive towards one another, and never harmed their fry.
You could always keep two pairs of CA cichlids in a 20g, but it's not reccomended for beginners.


----------

